# Make your own storage container



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,
Check out this link.

http://www.designsponge.com/2012/01/sewing-101-recycled-paper-basket.html

There have been many threads about where and how to store yarnage and stuff. Here's your opportunity to make the right size container with the stuff you have laying around the house. This one is made of paper, but it could also be made from fabric or other stuff of your choosing.

I think I'm going to give it a try for a small trash container next to my recliner. For years I used an hexagonal gift container that was pretty, but alas this year the cardboard gave way and was no longer functional. I have yet to find anything the right size and height. Now, I am empowered to make one.

Have fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great recycling.... Looks good too!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That looks very interesting. Worth saving the grandkids could make a basket for their mom's. If we start soon it should be done by mother's day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That looks very interesting. Worth saving the grandkids could make a basket for their mom's. If we start soon it should be done by mother's day.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for this great link, I have bookmarked it. All I need now is the paper.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm guessing one could also use garden-chair webbing instead of packing paper. Besides, I don't like the thought of dulling a sewing machine needle sewing through paper.

I have a box full of webbing but only a chair or two left that I could use it on. Webbing, glue gun, paper clips ... I can do it! I'll save the directions.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great idea! I have a few rolls of brown paper I bought to wrap Christmas presents about 4 years ago. The idea was to wrap the gift in brown paper and put Christmas Stickers on it after wrapping. Took more stickers than I thought and oh so long to wrap one present, let alone dozens. My wonderful idea (or so I thought at the time) turned out to cost more than regular Christmas wrapping paper. So glad I will now have a use for those darn rolls of brown paper. Maybe I could help my grandchildren to make one each to give their mum for Mother's Day. Thank you for the great idea. At least yours is a GOOD idea.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful, and the possibilities are endless. I can see it covered with fabric on the outside layer also. White butcher paper is an additional option. I always have an old sewing machine needle around just for this kind of thing.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that basket. I love it. I save all paper and boxes and can see myself make this on the weekend. I know my little boy will enjoy it and learn a new skill, weaving. Have a great day.


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

Loved the idea; I bet you could use old sheets and linens to achieve the same effect.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Great idea!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link; this is just too nifty! Saved the directions in my "wouldn't it be nice to get around to this" pile...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm ... now I wonder if my mother had some idea of using the decades worth of empty 50-pound Purina Cat Chow bags she'd saved so carefully. They certainly would have been strong enough to use for such a basket, and the lingering odor of cat food might have enticed a cat or two to sleep in them.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am thinking that it may not have to be stitched (unless for decorative purposes) since the yarn won't stress the basket too much. The folded paper should be fairly strong. 

I like the idea of using the pet food bags. My dog food bags are made of some sort of plastic paper and are white on the inside. I'll bet I can get 1/basket per bag which should hold a bunch of yarn.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Great idea, but way too much work. Rather put the paper in the recycle bin and use the time for knitting.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Neat idea.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

how interesting. great idea for recycling.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

It certainly was time well spent and materials well used. Great idea!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I am in love with this idea. About a year ago I purchased baskets made out of newspapers. I use them to store my DVD's. Thanks for the link. Very cool.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> Great idea, but way too much work. Rather put the paper in the recycle bin and use the time for knitting.


Ah! But too much uninterrupted knitting time ends up causing repetitive stress injuries which take even more time away from knitting than stopping to do something non-knitting from time to time.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love this idea.... thanks for posting!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a cool idea! But as Jessica-Jean pointed out, stitching through paper can dull your sewing machine needle. I know from doing paper piecing, so you might want to buy a package of new needles before starting this.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I see your point, but I get lots of time away from knitting. Namely laundry, dusting, vacuuming, mopping, etc.... The list goes on and on, not to mention woking at a charity two days weekly. But I do think the finished recycled baskets are awesome and if I could ever find a job that pays money, I would pay for them, so I guess it's all relavent.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm very impressed with the basket. Thanks for sharing


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. I love them 

xx


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the link. Looks like a wonderful idea. Now I just need to order more YARN so I can get the paper....)


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... now I wonder if my mother had some idea of using the decades worth of empty 50-pound Purina Cat Chow bags she'd saved so carefully. They certainly would have been strong enough to use for such a basket, and the lingering odor of cat food might have enticed a cat or two to sleep in them.


That would probably work. I made a tote bag from an empty 50 lb. bag of sunflower seeds. Looks cool and is very sturdy. No birds have come to live in it though. 

I might try one with a dog food bag. Or maybe not. Alexandra might try to eat it.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> Thanx for the link. Looks like a wonderful idea. Now I just need to order more YARN so I can get the paper....)


I'm such an unredeemed pack-rat that I have plenty of leftover wallpaper rolls down in the basement. They said wallpaper would work. And it's pretty too!

I don't worry about sewing machine needles. Used ones work fine for sewing paper.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this reminds me of when I was little and we made stadium pads out of news paper.. I love this idea.. for some reason we don't throw away the old folded and wrinkled wrapping paper.. seem like once the core gets removed or falls out then it becomes a mess.. this would be perfect for that..


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this. What a great idea, and so many things could be used to do this.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

wow! great idea.. i gonna do that too. thanks


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> SallyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the link. Looks like a wonderful idea. Now I just need to order more YARN so I can get the paper....)
> ...


You could make all kinds of pretty baskets. Lucky you!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice looking but a tremendous amount of work... Though I do tbunderstand the concern about the sewing machine needle dulling--- they are not that expensive and mine tend to get broken every once in a while any way.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great idea. I will have to try it. I don't nave a sewing machine so I will try Elmers glue instead. Edith


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great idea. I will have to try it. I don't nave a sewing machine so I will try Elmers glue instead. Edith


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have seen a basket made this way with fabric strips padded with quilt batting, too. Same principles. I think CreateForLess sells a kit to do it; but I think you could make it without the kit.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a great idea xx


----------

